# free stack



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

do any of you have any free stack pictures that you can post?? i love the way they look when somethings got their interest and theyre all perked up! heres one of jake in the snow...ive tried actually stacking him, and it doesnt work!

​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I couldn't find any with the full tail out but here is Oakly.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

wow...his paws look huge in that picture!! he is very handsome as usual :


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Some of my fur kids in free stack motion!
Kuddles, Angel, Harmony & Nemo as a pup on a boogie board.


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

Well....he's not exactly stacked. But he is perked up.....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

gabby 4 mths







gracie 7 mths


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

heres one of my two watching rabbits on the grass!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good old Rig... a seasoned show dog... on various walks

BABY Epic at 8 weeks the day I brought him home... look at all that bone!

And Zan at the beach not long after his rescue and still skinny


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> do any of you have any free stack pictures that you can post?? i love the way they look when somethings got their interest and theyre all perked up! heres one of jake in the snow...ive tried actually stacking him, and it doesnt work!


here are a couple old ones of Tauri ...I love her freestacks! they have been edited for color only as the originals were very blue from the effects of the snow...dog unaltered!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

So "stacked" means standing with legs back and tail out (like they do at shows)?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow!!! What beautiful dogs we have on this forum!!!
This is Sasha at 5 mo. Her tail is down but the rest of her is alert.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Cathy... your siggy is too funny!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie wanting that toy my son was holding just out of camera; and Lilah just a nice day in the yard.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a free stack of SunnyRose











This is a free stack of Debbie's Mason (DSlats) I've always loved this pic of Mason











Jazzys Mom


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You can hardly tell Mason is standing that snow's so deep!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

these are awesome!!! more more more!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> So "stacked" means standing with legs back and tail out (like they do at shows)?


The term "stack" actually refers to manually setting the dog into the pose that you see in the show ring. To "free stack" is to have the dog walk into that same pose, or close to it, without touching it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Like Mother, like Son.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And like Daughter, too. This is Nitelite's Are We There Yet? aka "Maybe"


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's Rookie. Too bad he's wearing his halter!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a beauty Rookie is!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> The term "stack" actually refers to manually setting the dog into the pose that you see in the show ring. To "free stack" is to have the dog walk into that same pose, or close to it, without touching it.


Thanks PG! :wavey: I'd never heard the word until this thread!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

now lets see geddy!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> What a beauty Rookie is!


Thanks! I think so!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

The neighbor's cat caught Griff's attention.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beauties, all of them- look at the tail on Griff!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's a couple of Caitlin, going Winners Bitch for a major, and now a champion..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That can't be a Golden... it must be an Irish Setter!  

Sorry couldn't resist after our thread the other day about people thinking Goldens were setters LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Another...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Beauties, all of them- look at the tail on Griff!


Sigh... it doesn't look like that anymore. He sort of took to doing spins after that and chomped it up pretty bad. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And one of my fave little guys, Brody, aka Satan!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay... baby Geddy Freestacked =)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*AWWWW...*

*Geddy Wins!!!*
​ 



Lego&Jacub said:


> o'kay... baby Geddy Freestacked


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww Geeez THANKS!!! :nchuck:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup. I'd give Geddy my vote too!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are mine!.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

You've seen the pic of Roxi, who was excellent show quality, but too goofy to ever be a show dog. Here's Trinidad, also known as Trini. He's my parents dog.







Not a good angle, but... And yes, he's purebred fawn doberman. 

And just because I can't mention baby Roxi without posting her pic...


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Closest I have to stacking.LOL
Peanut









Peaches









Buddy(not even close):


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Count my vote in for Geddy!! He's just too darn cute!

Sorry, I really don't have any of the "free stack"...Maddie couldn't stand that long...and I don't always have a camera with me!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's one of Sunny. Just happened to have a camera in my pocket.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like this one:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oooh, me too! Send that to Sylvia for the GRNews!


quote=vrocco1;310797]I like this one:








[/quote]


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww Vern... how cute!!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Some of my fur kids in free stack motion!
> Kuddles, Angel, Harmony & Nemo as a pup on a boogie board.


All great pictures, but Nemo on the boogie board is priceless!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I like this one:


I like that picture too!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------

